# Throwline Cube?



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking to buy one of the folding cubes for throwline storage this week. The Sherrill catalog shows the fold and hold cube for $15 and the deluxe fold and hold for $49. What is so fantastic about the deluxe model that warrants a $35 higher price tag? I mean if the $15 model is going to fall apart in a month I would go ahead and spend the money for the deluxe model. Anyone have any experience with the regular fold and hold cube?


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 21, 2009)

The 15 dollar version doesn't fold over itself into a triangle which makes it harder to store. The 50 dollar version is also larger and has 4 interior pockets, to hold your throwballs still attached to the throwline. 

I would suggest however spending the extra money and get the Faltimer cube as its MUCH better made. I go through about one Sherrill cube a year where as my faltimer cube is about 3 years old and still going strong. The stitching is alot better on the faltimer and the bottom is a more rigid material.

Either way I would at the very least by the 50 dollar version instead of the 15 dollar version because of size, the interior pockets, and the portability.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 21, 2009)

Bishop has the same "Falseheimer" cube for either $35 or 39! 


www.bishco.com

I'm due for a new one.... they are great, tho not as good as the $80 Falteheimer...the cheapo's are no comparison.


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

rbtree said:


> Bishop has the same "Falseheimer" cube for either $35 or 39!
> 
> 
> www.bishco.com
> ...



Great find! Thanks a lot!


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Throwline Cubes*

:monkey:The 50.00 cubes work just fine, and to be honest I dont think I could live without it. Ive used a tiny storage bag and a five gallon bucket, but NOTHING COMPARES TO A CUBE, BUT DONT BUY THE 15.00 ONE!!!


----------



## Tobe (Mar 21, 2009)

Correction- the Bishop cube is a poor imitation of the cube SherrillTree has made in agreement with the inventor of the Falteimer cube. SherrillTree recently asked the producer of this imitation (Alborn Supply) to at least change their colors from the black and red that SherrillTree chose to keep from confusing consumers but i have the feeling they will not, and in fact prefer the confusion. The imitation black and red product that you'll find at most arborist supply shops except SherrillTree and Vermeer self destructs quite rapidly. The better product has SherrillTree printed on the corner strap.

Just thought you'd care to know.


----------



## ghtrees (Mar 21, 2009)

The $15 fold and hold works great. My crews can quickly destroy just about any equipment on the market, and we still get a solid year of daily use from the $15 cube.
Greg


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 21, 2009)

ghtrees said:


> The $15 fold and hold works great. My crews can quickly destroy just about any equipment on the market, and we still get a solid year of daily use from the $15 cube.
> Greg



From the sound of it " your crews " are the ones using them. Have you personally ever tried to set a line in the wind and have a cheap cube fold up while your trying to work. I have. Its all about stability of the cube. They are $15.00 for a reason. The reason is because they are not as sturdy. You might as well try to use a Wal-Mart bag to store your line. :monkey:


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 21, 2009)

While I think Monkey's point is a bit exaggerated, I will agree that the $15 model isn't worth the money. I'd take a throwline bag over the small cube any day.


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

Tobe said:


> Correction- the Bishop cube is a poor imitation of the cube SherrillTree has made in agreement with the inventor of the Falteimer cube. SherrillTree recently asked the producer of this imitation (Alborn Supply) to at least change their colors from the black and red that SherrillTree chose to keep from confusing consumers but i have the feeling they will not, and in fact prefer the confusion. The imitation black and red product that you'll find at most arborist supply shops except SherrillTree and Vermeer self destructs quite rapidly. The better product has SherrillTree printed on the corner strap.
> 
> Just thought you'd care to know.



Well we'll see what they have at the local Vermeer dealer when I go there next week. They're pretty good about matching prices anyway. Just wished they stocked more items.

Just had someone try to do work in my name recently so I do care to know Tobe.


----------



## Greenstar (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, I'll settle this! opcorn:

It depends on how much you will be using it, i.e. how often.

The more expensive ones look great, and I would love one. I love the way they fold in half.
But I have never bought one because I couldn't warrant spending $50 on a storage receptacle, idk... and the $15 one has always worked fine for me.

See, I store it right under the seat, the bench seat slider lever right under the driver seat in my F350. It fits perfectly.
I have had the same one for.... 3 years now, and just bought another one. I fit about two throw lines in each separated by an old newspaper or something. The single pouch is fine for me. I just make sure the ends of each line is tucked in. The throw sacs can go anywhere, I just have them loose in the cube amidst the line. They don't get lost or tangled. Its fine.
Anyway, I only use mine once a week, if that. I free climb most of the time, and whenever I can. ISA wouldn't recommend I do, but I was born to climb. I trust my life in my hands, like a monkey. But I can also hold my body with one hand, and used to do a lot of bouldering and rock climbing, so I know about not f--ing up when climbing. About "moves", and taking them seriously. Anyway.. 

Anyway, I always wanted a bucket one, with all kinds of sacs, lines, lots of surplus lines, all in one spot. Could be cool if I had the space for an extra 5 gal bucket in my F350, but space is limited. I'd rather have an extra saw, or tool box with me, or sh!t a microwave -like all the brazilians do around here- Hot food and coffee on a jobsite is great!. The cube works fine. (Unless you are a comuter, with all equipment in a small bag, then maybe you'd like the fold-up) Also, I cant get how they charge $15 for a divider piece of plastic. Its a frisbee, I know, but still, $15 for a piece of plastic. Its a gimmick. I yelled at the guy from Sherrill on the phone. So because of that I didn't buy it and stuck with the $15 cube again. Instead I spent the money on a new tree book, and a micro-ascender for my lanyard.

I will go through phases where I will probably start using the throw ball more, and then maybe we'll see.
The bucket seems like it would just be easier to collect the line back into, into a rigid bucket you can rest your arm on while you hand over hand collect your line.

Peace :greenchainsaw: ..good luck!


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 21, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Alright, I'll settle this! opcorn:
> 
> It depends on how much you will be using it, i.e. how often.
> 
> ...



"Born to Climb" ? With no rope? Thats just stupid dude. I think you need to visit the "accident and fatality" forum. And if you only use yours once a week , no wonder the $15 cube has lasted you so long. In this industry, the throwline and its counterparts are one of the most used and most versatile/valuable tools for the modern arborist. One should closely consider thier level of productivity. After all time is money. Why wouldnt one spend an xtra $35.00 to save time in the feild. :monkey:


----------



## Greenstar (Mar 21, 2009)

I forgot to say that trees in New England don't average the heights of those in many other parts of the country. Our growing season is shorter, and many of us climb on 120' rope. Maybe moreso closer to the city they are shorter. The further you get out, the higher. And it also depends on what niche you are working, and what types of trees. As soon as we get outside of the Metro-Boston area where there are a lot more red-oak, which are sketchier and tougher to climb in, you are right, setting a line should be a prerequisite. Within the city, however, lots of maple and such, they're easy to get up without a rope.

If you are using them everyday, then I suppose you are right.
Still, I'd say try the fifteener first, idk.. There are many other pieces of gear I'd rather spend my money on. But whatever floats your boat. 
Shoot, some guys buy expensive rope bags for all their ropes. I never have. I coil them easy. Peace


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

I use my throwline on just about every job. it is one of my most used tools. I like to buy the best I can afford because I often find you get what you pay for. That's why I asked the original question. I didn't want to buy something that was cheaper but might wear out a lot quicker. Now I don't have to have the top of the line in everything but I do want quality. That's why I have decided to get the larger deluxe cube. I was sold as soon as I learned it was 5" bigger than the mesh cube. I can't tell you how sick I am of trying to flake throwline into a little throwline bag and a bucket just takes up too much room. I also blow my top when I see the rope rollers on my crew (you know, the ones who like to stand around rolling ropes up while there is still ground work to be done) spend a half hour trying to flake my throwline in the small bag. I am the onlyone who is supposed to be putting my ropes and line away but it still drives me nuts with the time it takes to stow the throwline.


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Shoot, some guys buy expensive rope bags for all their ropes. I never have. I coil them easy. Peace



Rope bags will save you money in the long run. Not only do they save you time by flaking rope quickly into them and easy deployment, they also keep your ropes cleaner and protects them from the grit that shortens rope life.

If you don't want to spend high dollar for a ropebag just buy an Army duffle at the surplus store.

I would at least invest in a positioning saddle. Most times you only get one chance to slip. I'm lucky I survived my one chance.


----------



## tree md (Mar 21, 2009)

"I yelled at the guy from Sherrill on the phone."

No need to yell, Sherrill's owner has already posted in this thread so I would say you've got their ear.

Just thought you might care to know.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2009)

Larry, the biggest difference between the cheap and pricey is that the cheap one will give you more birdnesting of the line. The folding cubes tend to trap the line so that they will more often then not come out how they went in. also the wider mouth allows for easier rebagging.

I've had two of the German cubes for around 7 years, and only one stay has broken.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Mar 22, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> I free climb most of the time, and whenever I can. ...I was born to climb. I trust my life in my hands, *like a monkey*. ...I can also hold my body with one hand, and used to do a lot of ...rock climbing





MonkeyMan_812 said:


> "Born to Climb" ? With no rope? Thats just stupid dude. I think you need to visit the "accident and fatality" forum.



Greenstar,

You'll have to forgive MonkeyMan_812's harsh response, but you see, you infringed on his username by referencing "_monkey_" as he has dibs on that




, so maybe if you referenced something like "_chimpanzee_" next time, you'll be better off? !!

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 23, 2009)

stihlrockin' said:


> greenstar,
> 
> you'll have to forgive monkeyman_812's harsh response, but you see, you infringed on his username by referencing "_monkey_" as he has dibs on that
> 
> ...



lol lol lol!


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I finally made it to Vermeer today and picked up Sherrill's deluxe cube. I decided on the deluxe model because it was bigger with more features than the regular cube and not so expensive as the German made cube. I wanted a larger cube for easier flaking and pockets to hold the throwbag. I wanted to make sure that I didn't buy something that would be a PITA to to flake the line and waste my time like the smaller throwline bags do. I tried it with the big shot today and set a line. Works great! It's always the simple, small things that make life easier and save time. I really thought I was going to have to start taking blood pressure medicine if I had one more greenhorn screw up my throwline trying to put it away in the bag. I should have gotten one of these cubes years ago. 

Thanks to all for their input.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Apr 1, 2009)

Tobe said:


> Correction- the Bishop cube is a poor imitation of the cube SherrillTree has made in agreement with the inventor of the Falteimer cube. SherrillTree recently asked the producer of this imitation (Alborn Supply) to at least change their colors from the black and red that SherrillTree chose to keep from confusing consumers but i have the feeling they will not, and in fact prefer the confusion. The imitation black and red product that you'll find at most arborist supply shops except SherrillTree and Vermeer self destructs quite rapidly. The better product has SherrillTree printed on the corner strap.
> 
> Just thought you'd care to know.



A visit from Tobe Sherrill.......


----------



## TreeTopKid (Apr 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> Rope bags will save you money in the long run. Not only do they save you time by flaking rope quickly into them and easy deployment, they also keep your ropes cleaner and protects them from the grit that shortens rope life.
> 
> If you don't want to spend high dollar for a ropebag just buy an Army duffle at the surplus store.
> 
> I remember the Trestel rope I used to buy used to come in a waterproof duffle if you ordered 200ft. What happend to those days?


----------



## Raymond (Apr 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> I'm looking to buy one of the folding cubes for throwline storage this week. The Sherrill catalog shows the fold and hold cube for $15 and the deluxe fold and hold for $49. What is so fantastic about the deluxe model that warrants a $35 higher price tag? I mean if the $15 model is going to fall apart in a month I would go ahead and spend the money for the deluxe model. Anyone have any experience with the regular fold and hold cube?


I've seen these in the wish books. So these things don't tangle the rope up? 

Now I just have a short 3 inch piece of a log/limb. I had one of them cheap orange extension cord rap dillies but it petered out pretty quick.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> Well I finally made it to Vermeer today and picked up Sherrill's deluxe cube. I decided on the deluxe model because it was bigger with more features than the regular cube and not so expensive as the German made cube. I wanted a larger cube for easier flaking and pockets to hold the throwbag. I wanted to make sure that I didn't buy something that would be a PITA to to flake the line and waste my time like the smaller throwline bags do. I tried it with the big shot today and set a line. Works great! It's always the simple, small things that make life easier and save time. I really thought I was going to have to start taking blood pressure medicine if I had one more greenhorn screw up my throwline trying to put it away in the bag. I should have gotten one of these cubes years ago.
> 
> Thanks to all for their input.


Well damn I guess I should of read alittle further. 
Works good huh?..Right On!


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I've seen these in the wish books. So these things don't tangle the rope up?
> 
> Now I just have a short 3 inch piece of a log/limb. I had one of them cheap orange extension cord rap dillies but it petered out pretty quick.



I used it with my big shot a few times the other day. It caught a few loops a couple of times but was easy to untangle while the throwbag was in the tree. I haven't tried it since I folded it up yet. Gonna use it tomorrow to set a line in a few trees I have to take some hangers out of. I'll let you know how it works out after being folded up tomorrow.

PS. I used to roll mine up on a cut piece of limb too. Did it like that for years. Works pretty good but it can be rough on the line when transported and knocked around unprotected like that,


----------



## Raymond (Apr 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> I used it with my big shot a few times the other day. It caught a few loops a couple of times but was easy to untangle while the throwbag was in the tree. I haven't tried it since I folded it up yet. Gonna use it tomorrow to set a line in a few trees I have to take some hangers out of. I'll let you know how it works out after being folded up tomorrow.
> 
> PS. I used to roll mine up on a cut piece of limb too. Did it like that for years. Works pretty good but it can be rough on the line when transported and knocked around unprotected like that,


Cool! I've seen the slingshots but never tried one of those either. Pretty accurate is it? I uselly string it all out and just throw it. I will look into these bags and I hear ya guys on you get what you pay for.


----------



## tree md (Apr 1, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Cool! I've seen the slingshots but never tried one of those either. Pretty accurate is it? I uselly string it all out and just throw it. I will look into these bags and I hear ya guys on you get what you pay for.



Takes a little practice but big shots are great for setting lines in large trees where you need to get 60+ feet. Up to around 60 I will usually just hand throw it myself. They also work great when you need to make a more vertical shot with the line. It's so easy a cave man can do it. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Raymond (Apr 1, 2009)

tree md said:


> Takes a little practice but big shots are great for setting lines in large trees where you need to get 60+ feet. Up to around 60 I will usually just hand throw it myself. They also work great when you need to make a more vertical shot with the line. It's so easy a cave man can do it. :biggrinbounce2:


I'll put it on my list. I better get to bed if I'm gonna fill my list. 
It got even bigger tonight.


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 7, 2009)

Cover your eyes, Randyg. I am posting again.

I decided to try a few levels of throwline cubes, as I usually use a cube on each end of the throwline to keep it from getting snarled in the brush. And occasionally I end up getting out a second line to get up a tree to get a line out that I tried to get too clever with.

So I decided to get the 20 buck light duty Wesspur 16 inch cube, the 35 buck "sturdy" 17 inch cube from Baileys and I am going to get a falteimer just to see how much better it is.

I received the $20 WS yesterday (used it a couple times already) and the $35 Baileys cube tonight. Guess what, the two cubes look EXACTLY the same, down to the stitch patterns. I think they are the same cube. And they are both 16 inches, including the Baileys cube which is listed as 17 (which is why I figured it was a different cube).


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 8, 2009)

I wonder if the 17in is a diagonal measure?


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 8, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I wonder if the 17in is a diagonal measure?



Around 21 diagonal.

I like the 20 dollar version better. 

You have to like them guys at WS. Guess that's why they have gotten around $1500 from me in the last couple weeks....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll hav'ta price compare more. I mostly get bars and chains from Bailey's.


----------



## ckliff (Oct 8, 2009)

*Just a note for any other CHEAPOS like myself...*

I get "double" duty out of my throwline "bags". I buy the 5 quart ice cream buckets, get fat, then slim down throwing & climbing.

The buckets nest together and a bunch go in a 5 gallon bucket...

Not too good if you want it in your gear bag, but it works on the cheap.


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 8, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I'll hav'ta price compare more. I mostly get bars and chains from Bailey's.



WS has some great prices (like the cougar saddle), but I think this disparity of price/info with the cube is not the norm. Generally Baileys tries hard to be competitive.


I've been a satisfied customer with baileys for years and they are great to deal with overall. I was sad when they announced they couldn't mail huskies anymore. I found out that was ending a few days before it did, and grabbed another 3120 online.

Edit: I contacted Baileys and they said the 17 inches was from the manufacturer. They now changed their website to say 16 1/2 inches (my tape says 16, but it is closer anyway).


----------



## canopyboy (Oct 10, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> Around 21 diagonal.
> 
> I like the 20 dollar version better.
> 
> You have to like them guys at WS. Guess that's why they have gotten around $1500 from me in the last couple weeks....



Yeah, WS gets most of my money too. 

I did try one of the sherill deluxe cubes. Works awesome, and I was comparing the ease of use with the little $15 ones last weekend some other guys were using. But I will add that after a couple months some of the stays have poked through the fabric. Still works, but....


----------

